# My Purpose Built Show Car



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

pictures taken at streetlife show, july08 at NEC, day after the show, the car was put into the garage and hasnt been out since (except to change the alloys which are now 17" compomotives, painted white obviously no pics)

when these pics were took, the paint was only 3 days old, was only washed with cheap shampoo

currently spent £16k on it, still not finished, the whole car has fully been rebuilt, nothing missed, its not driven hard (not driven at all) its my workmanship, my project, i dont drink, smoke, do drugs, gamble and im not religous, working on this is my escapism, current time, 6 years in progress

when i do eventually get the car back out, the products i will be using it it are (already have waiting)...

Megs NXT Gen Shampoo
Megs NXT Gen Tech2
Megs NXT Gen Speed Detailer
Megs NXT Gen Glass Cleaner
Megs Endurance Tire Gel

considering the alloys have never seen tarmac, i dont need a wheel cleaner, although if i do i have bilberry, as the paint aint seen daylight either, i dont need any correction products, only shine enhancers


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Cracking, any interior shots Tazz????...:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice car - a credit to you. Wouldn't rule out a machine polish though just to jewel up the paint. :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> Nice car - a credit to you. Wouldn't rule out a machine polish though just to jewel up the paint. :thumb:


Have to agree there :thumb::buffer:


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

thanks for feedback

funnily enough, as its been sat for 3 years with blanckets on and an inch thick of dust, a mate will be polishing it for me to remove any swirls

theres no inside pics as im half way through sorting it, what i can say though is its going to be red leather and black alcantara

corbeau gt bucket seats
nardi torino steering wheel
2x alpine subs
brutus amp
custom doorcards
raised floor


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

Indeed some swirls but were not all perfect. Fair play on doing the work yourself. 

Personally i think cars are for driving though. What engine you running?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I love the sentiment, no drink etc, this is your thing. Nothing wrong with that and no need o explain, we all need a project and you are doing a cracking job, kudos :thumb:

Please don't think me rude this isn't criticism, but an observation, the paint finish is far from perfect, even in those pictures, the swirls and hologram ing is pretty severe. Your products will maintain it beautifully, but man just think how much better it could be with even a single stage polish :doublesho Even more awesome 

Matt

Edit just read a friend will be machining it for you, provided he finishes down thoroughly I think you will be blown away. A future showroom thread


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

everyone needs something to take up time... good for you...

not my style, or cup of tea, but each to their own... 

good luck with it, and keep us updated with the interior....

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

stangalang said:


> I love the sentiment, no drink etc, this is your thing. Nothing wrong with that and no need o explain, we all need a project and you are doing a cracking job, kudos :thumb:
> 
> Please don't think me rude this isn't criticism, but an observation, the paint finish is far from perfect, even in those pictures, the swirls and hologram ing is pretty severe. Your products will maintain it beautifully, but man just think how much better it could be with even a single stage polish :doublesho
> 
> Matt


Your right matt, although by the little amount visible in those pics I reckon that needs 2 stages.. its the car cover/sheets that do it mostly..



matty_206 said:


> Indeed some swirls but were not all perfect. Fair play on doing the work yourself.
> 
> Personally i think cars are for driving though. What engine you running?


isn't that what engine you NOT running? :lol:

nice amount of dedication to that OP.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> Your right matt, although by the little amount visible in those pics I reckon that needs 2 stages.. its the car cover/sheets that do it mostly..
> 
> isn't that what engine you NOT running? :lol:
> 
> nice amount of dedication to that OP.


Glad you said that Craig. Covers ruined my stang, I plead with people not to use them and they look at me like I asked them to do me a sex favour lol. And it wasn't a cheap one, custom made hundreds of pounds. 
Way off topic though, good luck op, take plenty pics and put a new thread together with updates :thumb:

Flexonian till I die


----------



## HEATH (Nov 2, 2011)

Is that at Birmingham Autosport?


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

the engine is just the standard 1.4 8v, its doesnt go over 40mph, and wont ever again probably, lol

i should of stated but forgot, the paint is standard vauxhall flame red, but instead now has silver flake glitter

the car was driven from the bodyshop straight to the show, then from the show to home/garaged

the car show was streetlife show


----------



## Jon_Polish (Sep 4, 2007)

I really appreciate the work that has gone into that car but for 16k you could be enjoying a classic 911 instead of a car to get your shopping in. 

Different strokes for different folks and all that I guess...


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Not my cup of tea mate but can see its your pride and joy and everyone needs there escapism for some sort of project, especially us lot :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Well that looks nice Tazz, a massive credit to you for your hard work, thanks for posting, cars amazing.


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

Jon_Polish said:


> a car to get your shopping in


thanks all, jon, i cant even get the shopping in, even if i wanted to  just because its a corsa, doesnt mean its for old grannys to pop to tescos and 17 yr olds to thrash around housing estates, lol  every car is a canvas if you have a vision for it 

£16k is alot, but its not for driving, i just work on it, as i say, everything has been changed, nothing is original


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Tidied this thread up a little, lets avoid talking negatively about where the money went and more about the car/detailing.

It may not be to everyones taste but the OP had but a lot in to this one.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

You can tell you've put a lot of effort into it mate, good job :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looking good, A good machine would get rid of those holograms and make a huge difference on the depth of the shine.

Was the car waxed or prepped after the paint shop?


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

i dont mind negative comments, i get it all the time just because its a corsa, lol

im not seeing what you guys are seeing from the pics though which is confusing considering im the only person that can see the car up close, and i still cant see what you guys can see, lol, the paint there was only 3 days old

a mate will be machining it, ive never done it before, but its what a mate does as a job, not sure what hes using though, ie, machine or polish, any suggestions on polish?

the day of the show, all i dont was wash it with a cheap shampoo and a cheap glass cleaner, no polish or wax, or anything, back in 08, i knew nothing of car care, i even used a sponge at the time, urgh!

now that ive learnt alot more, i dont want to make the same mistakes, all the cleaning stuff ive bought for it is all still sealed and not yet used


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Tazz what people are seeing are in the lights. If you look at your pictures, the ones that have direct light in them, and look at the lights, they should be pin sharp, but instead you can see quite bad distortion in the reflection of the light source. These will be holograms from when the bodyshop "buffed" it. They use aggressive combos and pay no attention to refining. Using finer polishes and pads removes these marks. What you will see are better reflections when in areas like the pictures, much much nicer finish in the sun and probably a shade or 2 difference with a wetter looking finish


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Will come up really well with a polish. 
Just a finish polish will see it right.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Tazz what people are seeing are in the lights. If you look at your pictures, the ones that have direct light in them, and look at the lights, they should be pin sharp, but instead you can see quite bad distortion in the reflection of the light source. These will be holograms from when the bodyshop "buffed" it. They use aggressive combos and pay no attention to refining. Using finer polishes and pads removes these marks. What you will see are better reflections when in areas like the pictures, much much nicer finish in the sun and probably a shade or 2 difference with a wetter looking finish


Well Said. :thumb:

The problem is we are so concerned about looking for swirls and holograms we dont see the cracking work on the car. :argie:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

looks good mate.


----------



## kevinmcm19 (Dec 28, 2006)

looks good but change the front bumper i dont like it


----------



## SR06 (Aug 24, 2009)

Everyone needs a project! But id give you maximum Kudos points if it was an original unmodified Corsa GSi or unmodified Nova GTE/GSi. The whole modified corsa scene isnt for me.


----------



## djinuk (Nov 10, 2008)

you say its your workmanship but its got a perkins bodyshop sticker plastered front and back?

also im confused how you have speant 16k??

Feel free to rip me to shreds but im just struggling on this one.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Not my cup of tea TBH.

What I would remove are the rear lights, and also ditch the black plates. They don't "fit in" with anything. How about some red plates instead


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice car, I'm sure that you have put plenty of effort into it and are rightly proud of doing so:thumb:

It's a shame that there is so much negativity on this thread over the owners work, hopefully it won't scare off anybody else from joining the community and posting pictures of a particular pride and joy that belongs to *them* and has been built to *their own tastes*.

I eagerly await the project threads from some of the posters above so the community can show them the same consideration!

and before you ask....heres mine http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=161879


----------



## cts1975 (Feb 22, 2011)

I think the neg comments come from not knowing what the 16k has been spent on. I would imagine if Taz talked a little about what he has spent his money on then people would not see a corsa and think 911 money (may too).
May be the OP doesn't want to divulge to much interms of mods on a forum?


----------



## phil_m_rob (May 8, 2011)

Whilst it's not personally my cup of tea I can appreciate the time, effort and money you've put into it to make it your own. I agree with the others, the swirls and hollograms need to be sorted but as you said your matey will do them the paint will then look as good as it can. 
Good on you matey


----------



## koolaid_guy (May 10, 2011)

im not a huge kitted car fan but this aint that bad tbh can see how muhc work has gone in  only thing i dotn like is the mesh if it was black imo it woul;d make the front end more aggressive?

and just an other point why the brutus amp?


----------

